# Still haven't gotten my 1099s..



## richi2rich (Nov 29, 2015)

So last week I emailed support and they gave me a scripted response as if I didn't know where to go get my 1099s. I replied that it's still being generated. Day 2, they reply that I need to get my address updated and it will work. I update my address. Day 6, I still can't access my 1099s and I email them again and they reply to use other browsers, don't use wifi blah blah and that they can see my 1099 ready for download. I replied that I still can't access the 1099s. Day 7, CSR replies with the same message as the first person who replied telling me where to go in the website....-_-

So I've used IE, Chrome, Firefox and Edge on my phone, at work, at home and still says that it's being generated check back later...anyone have this problem before? I've emailed them back asking it to be just mailed to me but I don't know if they do..


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

That stinks. Mailing may be the only option left.

The only other thing I can think of is using a safe browsing session/incognito window (in chrome) since you won't have any cookies saved that way.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

richi2rich said:


> So last week I emailed support and they gave me a scripted response as if I didn't know where to go get my 1099s. I replied that it's still being generated. Day 2, they reply that I need to get my address updated and it will work. I update my address. Day 6, I still can't access my 1099s and I email them again and they reply to use other browsers, don't use wifi blah blah and that they can see my 1099 ready for download. I replied that I still can't access the 1099s. Day 7, CSR replies with the same message as the first person who replied telling me where to go in the website....-_-
> 
> So I've used IE, Chrome, Firefox and Edge on my phone, at work, at home and still says that it's being generated check back later...anyone have this problem before? I've emailed them back asking it to be just mailed to me but I don't know if they do..


It's their responsibility to issue the 1099k. You can just go ahead and file your taxes based on your records. If all your other info works like your weekly summaries etc... you should be able to figure out what your 1099 should have been. You could have a problem if they have submitted 1099k to IRS and you declare less income than on the reported 1099K. *Don't let it stop you from filing.* I would include their Fees and SRF in your gross then deduct them on schedule c because that's the way they do it.
If you want to contact them about this I would contact the issuer of the 1099K also (should be the company that actually pays you). For me the issuer is RASIER, LLC
1455 MARKET ST. SUITE 400
SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94103
I would send your payer a certified letter stating that you have not yet received your 1099 electronically and ask them to correct it and send you a hard copy by mail.
I'd keep emailing Uber like your doing also because the link is on their site and it's probably an error on their part.
Hopefully they'll just fix the problem online!


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

You can probably just go into your account and get your 1099k


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

dpv said:


> You can probably just go into your account and get your 1099k


I think that's his problem he can't get his 1099k from his account?


----------



## richi2rich (Nov 29, 2015)

correct, I can't access my 1099k still. I plan to just use the numbers from the tax summary and deduct all the fees as expenses likeUberTaxPro said instead of waiting for the 1099k. I'm not going to be receving the 1099 Misc because I've made less than 600. it's just frustrating because i'm just afraid I might miscalculate the numbers they reported vs. what I report. 

They did email me back saying give it 7 business days so we'll see if they hold up their promised date.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## garyl888 (Mar 1, 2016)

richi2rich said:


> So last week I emailed support and they gave me a scripted response as if I didn't know where to go get my 1099s. I replied that it's still being generated. Day 2, they reply that I need to get my address updated and it will work. I update my address. Day 6, I still can't access my 1099s and I email them again and they reply to use other browsers, don't use wifi blah blah and that they can see my 1099 ready for download. I replied that I still can't access the 1099s. Day 7, CSR replies with the same message as the first person who replied telling me where to go in the website....-_-
> 
> So I've used IE, Chrome, Firefox and Edge on my phone, at work, at home and still says that it's being generated check back later...anyone have this problem before? I've emailed them back asking it to be just mailed to me but I don't know if they do..


I have exactly the same issue like you! I thought Uber was screwing with me when all their responses were the same, telling me instructions on how to access the 1099. Looks like I'm not the only one! I emailed Uber support after February 1st when it says the 1099 is available. Today is March 1st and I'm still not able to see my 1099. I got 5 responses from 5 different support rep and each one repeats the same crap every time. It really makes them look incompetent and dumb. I think it's less frustrating if they just admit my 1099 is not ready, please wait. I'll try go to the local Uber office to see if they can help. It is sad Uber doesn't even give us a phone number to call for help, but only email and visiting the local office (far away from where I live).


----------



## richi2rich (Nov 29, 2015)

I still haven't gotten it lol I did go to their local office and they couldn't help me out and it's the corporate side...total BS all I want is to be mailed to my house geez...


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

If they can see it, can you not ask them to email it to you?


----------



## richi2rich (Nov 29, 2015)

They said they can't...apparently only I can get my 1099 by putting in my ssn...it just shows how useless the CSRs are when there are problems that are outside of their script.


----------



## garyl888 (Mar 1, 2016)

Altima ATL said:


> If they can see it, can you not ask them to email it to you?


That's the same question I asked support, twice! Since they claimed they can see it on their side, I'd asked them to email them to me. Problem solved. But, they keep on replying by giving me instructions on how to log in, click on the 2015 link, enter pin, etc. It just drives me nuts on how stupid the support teams are.


----------



## garyl888 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey richi2rich,
I don't know if you got your 1099, but I finally got mine. The reason it won't generate was because my address in the profile and my address in my state ID are different. The address in my state ID is old because I have moved to a new location since. I don't know why Uber uses that old address instead of what I specified in my profile. It took the 6th CSR to tell me that. I updated my address in Uber to use my old address and the 1099 got generated 1 week later. For the multi-billion dollar company, they are quite useless. Wasted a month of my time from getting my tax refunds.


----------

